# Important Announcement



## Soul (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool story.


----------



## aureagle (Oct 3, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## Didi (Oct 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Kyōraku (Oct 3, 2010)

As YellowFlash said, Cool story bro


----------



## Laxus (Oct 3, 2010)

.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool story bros.


----------



## ~riku~ (Oct 3, 2010)

i'll need the address, dear.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is wedding?


----------



## martryn (Oct 3, 2010)

I had a bacon sandwich last night and still have gas from it.


----------



## Scud (Oct 3, 2010)

That's so cute I may just vomit. Congrats you two.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not hacking old bean, it's merging two posts together (as seen within the Edit Thread details too), hardly anonymous. Careful with those legal floodgates though, we'll have every member who's had a post edited suing the Forum for BILLIONS. But as I mentioned in my PM, I hoped you two crazy kids might just work it out with my tender matchmaking. I also expected Tazmo to ban me on the spot for the confetti bacon line.


----------



## Felt (Oct 4, 2010)

Mbxx, you have an important PM in your inbox, it would be a good idea if you read it and respond.


----------

